

US non-profit group sues cnn.com for uncaptioned online video - potomak
http://mediaaccess.org.au/latest_news/general/us-non-profit-group-sues-cnncom-for-uncaptioned-online-video

======
codingthebeach
CNN provides those videos at essentially no cost to the viewer. While every
website should strive to be 100% accessible, this litigation strikes me as
frivolous, unfair, and more than a little scary. There are places
accessibility should be legislated and mandated. An essentially free news and
video site on the Internet is not one of them.

